# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΫΠΝΙΕΣ, XANAX ΚΑΙ STEDON ΚΑΙ ΑΠΝΟΙΑ ΥΠΝΟΥ

## YokoChoco

Επειδή έχω Άπνοια Ύπνου, όλη μέρα νυστάζω αλλά σπάνια κοιμάμαι μέσα στην μέρα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το βράδυ δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ... έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα βοτανικά σκεύασματα, δεν βοηθάνε κ τόσο πολύ.
Πιο παλιά έπαιρνα stedon αρχικά και μετέπειτα xanax και κοιμόμουν αμέσως, όμως είχα δυσκολίες στο πρωινό ξύπνημα(μάλλον και λόγω της Άπνοιας Ύπνου). Γενικά έχω πολλές αφυπνίσεις μέσα στην νύχτα κ έχω κακή ποιότητα ύπνου όταν κοιμάμαι. Ψυχολογικά είμαι πολύ καλά, αλλά νομίζω με ταλαιπωρεί πολύ η Άπνοια.
Θα πώ στον ψυχίατρο μου να μου χορηγήσει ή xanax ή stedon για να αρχίσω να κοιμάμαι καλύτερα.
Απλά με προβληματίζει ο εθισμός... παλιά δυσκολεύτηκα κάπως να τα κόψω(τα έπαιρνα 8-9 χρόνια σερί).

----------


## Demi71

> Επειδή έχω Άπνοια Ύπνου, όλη μέρα νυστάζω αλλά σπάνια κοιμάμαι μέσα στην μέρα.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το βράδυ δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ... έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα βοτανικά σκεύασματα, δεν βοηθάνε κ τόσο πολύ.
> Πιο παλιά έπαιρνα stedon αρχικά και μετέπειτα xanax και κοιμόμουν αμέσως, όμως είχα δυσκολίες στο πρωινό ξύπνημα(μάλλον και λόγω της Άπνοιας Ύπνου). Γενικά έχω πολλές αφυπνίσεις μέσα στην νύχτα κ έχω κακή ποιότητα ύπνου όταν κοιμάμαι. Ψυχολογικά είμαι πολύ καλά, αλλά νομίζω με ταλαιπωρεί πολύ η Άπνοια.
> Θα πώ στον ψυχίατρο μου να μου χορηγήσει ή xanax ή stedon για να αρχίσω να κοιμάμαι καλύτερα.
> Απλά με προβληματίζει ο εθισμός... παλιά δυσκολεύτηκα κάπως να τα κόψω(τα έπαιρνα 8-9 χρόνια σερί).


Τι κάνεις για την άπνοια ; Πως την αντιμετωπίζεις θεραπευτικά?

----------


## YokoChoco

> Τι κάνεις για την άπνοια ; Πως την αντιμετωπίζεις θεραπευτικά?


Αν είδες το άλλο μου ποστ, εχθές έκανα εξέταση αλλά απέτυχε... κοιμήθηκα μόνο 10' και το μηχάνημα έδειξε πολλές άπνοιες, αλλά μετά δεν μπορεσα να ξανακοιμηθώ. Θα επαναλάβω την εξέταση... Αυτό που λέω είναι οτι εμεινα αυπνος ολη νύχτα κ σημερα ολη μερα κοιμάμαι.
Η Άπνοια θεραπεύεται με συσκεύη CPAP https://www.google.gr/search?biw=177...4dUDCAc&uact=5

----------


## Katerina2015

Και εγώ ζαναξ πίνω αλλιώς δεν κοιμάμαι για μέρες αλλά δεν με πιάνουν τελευταια και πινω 2 μιλιγκραμ

----------

